# Arts n Crafts for ********



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

When I bought my Sonata the silver painted wheel covers were pretty scuffed up from multiple curbings. Several layers of gloss black paint later, I decided to mask off the center hub Hyundai logo and hit it with "chrome" (more like sparkly silver). I used 20x20x20 lightweight cardboard boxes (5 for $10 at Office Depot) as makeshift mini paint booths, since it was windy outside.

I am very happy with the results! If you look closely you'll see imperfections, like too heavy a final coat of clear coat, but from any distance they look fabulous and should reflect the night city lights nicely.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hubcaps cost less than paint, you know?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Hubcaps cost less than paint, you know?


Perhaps but my wheel covers look way better than my steel wheels underneath them.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty nice for hubs. Pretty stupid that most car companies use ugly covers on purpose when they could look so much nicer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice, can we see them on the Car?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Very nice, can we see them on the Car?


They correspond to my steel wheels with all-weather tires on them. I currently have aftermarket rims with winter tires on them. When it stops snowing and stays above 50 consistently I will put my summer Wheels on the car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

You definitely nailed it, with regard to the title of this thread!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

pismire said:


> You definitely nailed it, with regard to the title of this thread!


Nice


----------

